# laparotomy??? please help



## louimum (Jul 12, 2012)

hi girls im a newbie can anyone help me please. good or bad info welcome ) 
my recent laproscopy showed severe adhesions.my doc was unable to do anythin. we arent eligable for ivf so im having a laparotomy in aug to hopefully get rid off all these adhesioms and put my tubes in the right place. does anyone know of success rates? pain from the op? anything xxxxx nice to meet u all


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Louimum, 
sorry for answering late, but hope this information may help you, as i had a laparotomy as well due to severe endometriosis, and adhesions, during the operation they found out that my tubes were completly blocked due to severe adhesions, and that was the reason why i couldnt get pregnant and incase i did, high chances of ectopic. so anything can happen during the surgery, in some cases they wont do anything apart from removing the adhesions, as they require your go ahead, but in my case, they were doing whats better for me as i was preparing for ivf. I healed quiet fast, though cant remember exactly but didnt have any problem apart from the area staying numb for a while. removing the adhesions should improve your chances of natural pregnancy, dont know the success rates though. hope this information is helpful.


----------



## louimum (Jul 12, 2012)

hey huni thank u so so much for your reply xxxx how are you? 
before my laproscopy id never had general before so i was sooooo scared about the waking up bit etc. i was ok but now im dreading that as ill be put under for alot longer for the laparotomy will the wakin up part be worse?  to be honest the pain doesnt really stress me too much as its just a case of healing time i presume!! im weird i know haha. dont know why but its the waking up part im most scared of.
may i ask you.......before your laparotomy did they not already know your tubes were blocked? my hsg and laproscopy have both indicated my tubes are totally fine and have been flushed easily. my tubes are just totally in the wrong place due to these adhesions. 
if the doc cant get rid of these adhesions ill be soooo devestated. he did sound very confident that he would be able to fix me. im countin down the bloomim days and feel like my life is on hold xxxx huge thanks for replying


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Iam ok thanks! 
no, i never had problem with waking up, but you know, i was going for a laparascopy to remove a cyst, but i ended up having a laparotomy!! my tubes had been said to be fine before the laparotomy, but it was during the laparascopy that they saw all these and they decided to go on with laparoctomy! we all react differently to anaesthesia, so i had no problem with waking up in my case. My idea is be prepared for anything, as during laparactomy they can see much more of your problems than during laparascopy! To my case, i was ok when i woke up from operation to hear i had no tubes, as they have been there for years and i wasnt not able to conceive, so removing them just made it easier, but a little bit upset sincerely as my hopes of conceiving naturally were completely gone!! my laparotomy scar looks like i had a baby by c-section, quite big, so its a major operation! and yes, painful afterwards but you will be on painkillers and after a week or so you would be very ok to do minor stuff. If you are in the hands of a good doctor, just put your trust in him, and pray all goes on as planned!!


----------



## louimum (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks again for your reply hun. i have just read at the bottom of your reply you have suffered a miscarriage. im so so sorry hun xxxxxxxx what is your next steps now?

when i awoke from my laproscopy my doc said he would have done the laparotomy there and then but it takes 2hours to prepare the operating room etc. i sooooo wish i could have woke to it all done. as now im just waiting and waiting for this big scarey operation. im counting down the days. im so scared hun. ive always been a worrier etc. i had a emcs with my son 11yrs ago so i do already have the scar etc. but im still totally petrified. scared it wont work. only time will tell ay.
how long were you kept in hosp? they have said 2-3days xxxxx


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for late replying  louimum, 
I was not around. I was in hospital for three days, but i think it all depends on how the healing is going on, it can be longer. Dont be scared, just try to be relaxed, put it at the back of your mind and focus on other issues, easier said than done but you can do it! focus on being better, the adhesions being removed, and you being able to achieve your dream, and you wont feel all that scared!  yes, i had 3 miscarriages and iam still trying, worse is i have no fallopian tubes so my only hope is ivf! lets hope we make it! you must be nearing your oparation day i pray all goes on well for you   when you get better, let me know how it went! lots of positive energy on your way.


----------

